# Anyone Growing Corot Noir?



## vinividivici (Jan 12, 2012)

Will be planting some new varieties and wondered if you are growing this grape? Suggestions, tips, advice are always most welcomed!

Grapeman? Al?


Bob


----------



## grapeman (Jan 12, 2012)

I have a few remnants of them left from 5 years ago, but they are coming out this spring. They are a great grape and I believe they would do fine for you over there, but it is a bit too cold here.They are a great grower, crop well and make a wonderful wine- one of the best for a hybrid. You will likely need to add sugar as they rarely make it above about 19-20 brix even in a great year. They do get some tannins in them and the flavors and colors are great..


----------



## vinividivici (Jan 12, 2012)

grapeman said:


> I have a few remnants of them left from 5 years ago, but they are coming out this spring. They are a great grape and I believe they would do fine for you over there, but it is a bit too cold here.They are a great grower, crop well and make a wonderful wine- one of the best for a hybrid. You will likely need to add sugar as they rarely make it above about 19-20 brix even in a great year. They do get some tannins in them and the flavors and colors are great..



Besides making a varietal of this, do you think blending with a Frontenac is good? 

Also, trellis type structure?

Thanks
Bob


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 12, 2012)

Bob, i am not growing it, but i would consider a trial in the next 3 yrs after i get my next building done...my hands are full right now but there are so many grapes to try and just not enough time in a day


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 12, 2012)

I have some as well compliments of a very nice gentleman from Morrisonville, NY. Coming up on 3rd leaf this Spring but so far they are doing well. Also have Marquette and Noiret.


----------



## vinividivici (Jan 12, 2012)

IB,

Are all your vines radioactive?????? 

Photoshop or thousands of lights on your vines?

Awesome photo!


Bob


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 12, 2012)

Only slightly! (LOL)

That pic is actually a vineyard in NC!


----------



## vinividivici (Jan 12, 2012)

Tried ordering Frontenac *** Corot Noir from Double A *** they are out of stock on both! So, thanks to one of the posters on another thread, they mentioned Grafted Grapevines *** I was able to order from them.


Bob


----------



## deboard (Jan 12, 2012)

Darn, I was planning on buying corot noir from double A. Gotta find a new source now.


----------



## vinividivici (Jan 12, 2012)

deboard said:


> Darn, I was planning on buying corot noir from double A. Gotta find a new source now.


''

Give them a call tomorrow! The site says out of stock but I talked to the gal there and was able to order six of them. Don't know how many you need but it's worth a try.


Bob


----------



## vinividivici (May 12, 2012)

*Pruning Question*

I planted 12 Corot Noir vines and now am stumped as to how to prune these. They have a lot of shoots coming off the trunk. Do I prune down to the two best?

Then, how many buds do I leave on the vine for this years growth? I know I'm establishing the root system at this point but this vine is very new to me.


----------



## ibglowin (May 12, 2012)

Looks like a nice vine. Hopfully Rich will pop in sooner or later but he is getting busy in the vineyard. First year you usually pinch off any buds that form. Then just a few the next year and then your good to go in the third leaf.


----------



## grapeman (May 12, 2012)

I would cut where I show the red mark to keep that shoot on the right as the main shoot this year. If you have a grow tube, the vine will fit in it. Just let it grow for this year after doing that. If the top beyond view is damaged, you can prune it back past the damage. Don't knock any buds off this year from what grows. You will prune next spring. If no grow tube, keep it tied loosely to your stake. Soryy, I have been pruning and had two markets along with a Mothers Day tasting (don't ask why it wasn't ON Mothers Day!?


----------



## vinividivici (May 12, 2012)

Ok, Rich. I don't see the red mark, but I think you're telling me to cut off the big left shoot between the right shoot and the first upright shoot to its left.

Does that make sense? I've got grow tubes left over from last year's Marquette that I could use, but most of the new vines have shoots that go off at 45 degree angles. 

I assume I should prune down to one good, vertical shoot if there's one and use the grow tubes.

Thanks for taking the time during what sounds like a non-stop day!

Cheers,
Bob


----------



## grapeman (May 12, 2012)

You don't see the picture????????? LOL I forgot to put it in!


----------



## vinividivici (May 12, 2012)

grapeman said:


> You don't see the picture????????? LOL I forgot to put it in!



Hey! I see the red mark! And it is where I thought you said to prune it.

Thanks again, Rich.


----------



## vinividivici (May 14, 2012)

*Pruned and Ready to Grow*

New vines (Corot Noir and Frontenac) are all pruned and residing in 
my blue growth tubes.


----------



## vinividivici (Jul 1, 2012)

*Growth Tube Question For Corot Noir*

The new vines are rapidly growing out of the tubes. Some are 1-2 feet above the tubes.







I know you are supposed to remove the tubes before Fall, and wonder if this would be a good time due to the established growth?

On the other hand, they are protected from critters and to a lesser extent, Japanese beetles that are now present.

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## grapeman (Jul 1, 2012)

They will be OK in the tubes until mid August. Watch out for the Japanese Beetles in the tubes though.


----------



## vinividivici (Jul 1, 2012)

grapeman said:


> They will be OK in the tubes until mid August. Watch out for the Japanese Beetles in the tubes though.



Thanks, Rich.

BTW, we had your Steuben wine today. Very tasty!


----------



## grapeman (Jul 1, 2012)

Glad you enjoyed it. I hope you served it chilled. That really makes it even better on a warm summers day.


----------



## vinividivici (Sep 13, 2012)

*Removing Blue Tubes Today, Mini-Harvest Discovered!*

I am totally amazed at how these are doing in their first season. Especially when you consider the heat and the drought we are in.

So today, I started removing the tubes and found I couldn't do it without pruning everything off the tops of the tubes. I wound up cutting the tubes off, which I didn't want to do.

Upon doing this, I found a grape cluster (or two on some vines) on almost every one of the eight vines. And, they tasted darn good! The trunks are as thick as my second year Marquettes and in some cases, ever thicker.

Before I remove the rest of them, does anyone have a suggestion on my tube removal method? 
















Cheers!
Bob


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 13, 2012)

Looking very happy and darn healthy! Looks like you did the only thing you could do to get the tube off. The grow tubes were worth the $$$ invested and they did a fantastic job.


----------



## vinividivici (Sep 13, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> Looking very happy and darn healthy! Looks like you did the only thing you could do to get the tube off. The grow tubes were worth the $$$ invested and they did a fantastic job.



My thoughts exactly, Mike. Additionally, these tubes were used last year for the new Marquette vines, so they did get at least two uses out of them.

I realize new vines have to watered very frequently, but I wonder if dry/drought conditions spur the roots to develop more rootlets? I've watered these new guys a few times a month, but not as often as I'd like to.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 13, 2012)

That soil looks dry as a bone but the vines look fantastic. I think they did better than my vines did the 1st year and they were all on a drip getting water every day during the Summer. One thing that is different is that you have way more humidity/rain in the air than we do most of the time and the vines can use some of that. We have months during the Summer were the humidity is 5%. I have seen new plantings dry up like they were hit by a flamethrower after only 2 days without water around here so I didn't want to chance it so I made it easy and automated with a drip and a timer. I am however going to install smaller heads and/or do less watering next year as I think my vines have established themselves fairly well this Summer (3rd leaf).

No doubt the dry conditions made those roots go deep quick to look for moisture!


----------



## grapeman (Sep 13, 2012)

Looking good there Bob. I always said I prefer a dry year over a wet one. It may limit things a bit, but you don't drown out or get disease.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 14, 2012)

I just saw this posted over on FB by Double A regarding irrigation amounts for new vs established vines:

*Double A Vineyards Inc.
September 14th, 2012

It’s been a dry Summer, but we don’t have to tell you that! Although we’ve done better than some states this growing season has been one requiring an immense amount of irrigation. A general rule of thumb is that mature vines with a full canopy need 1” of water per week. An acre-inch of water is about 25,000 gallons, so if you have 1,000 vines per acre, you might apply 25 gallons per vine, per week minus any rainfall. 

Newly planted vines might require 5-6 gallons per week, second and third year vines about 10-12 per week. 

Keep in mind this is only a general guideline. Weather, soil type, and water use by the cover crop all play a role! Either way, if you are not getting enough rain naturally then you do need to supplement the water.
*


----------



## vinividivici (Sep 14, 2012)

Wow! 25 gallons per vine per week. The well would run dry! Or you'd rack up a huge water bill if on municipal water.

"*Keep in mind this is only a general guideline. Weather, soil type, and water use by the cover crop all play a role! Either way, if you are not getting enough rain naturally then you do need to supplement the water."

*Here's my water supplement that was put in two months ago:*






*The dehydrated water supply isn't working! 
Hopefully it will be filled with snow by next Spring and then the rains..*.
*


----------



## saddlebronze (Sep 14, 2012)

Very interesting you mentioned getting the tubes off. I let mine go too far and started tying the vines onto the wires before I thought of taking them off. Wound up untying them and snaking the vines back through the tubes.


----------



## vinividivici (Sep 14, 2012)

Saddle,

I'm even more curious why you would have a first year vine tied to the wire (bottom?) when it will be pruned back well below the wire? Were you doing that just to keep them off the ground until pruning back? I finished removing the tubes today and had to cut the ones for the Corot, but was able to snake the Frontenac out though. Also found a nice cluster in one of the Frontenac tubes.


----------



## saddlebronze (Sep 16, 2012)

Most of mine grew all the way up 8 foot stakes and were starting to bend towards the ground. I tied them to the top wires and then remembered the tubes! Snaked them off though.


----------



## HJB (Mar 29, 2013)

Planted 20 vines in '09 and picked first grapes in '12. Although vineyard is in NC, elevation is 3500 feet with winter low temp often below 0. Spraying for black rot and downey mildew is a must. Required vigorous cluster pruning as well as removal of shoots throughout season to keep 60 bunches per vine, and still yielded 90 bottles wine. At bottling, wine was reminiscent of a Docetta, but after six months aging with french oak, wine has a marked resemblance to pinot noir. I detect absolutely no indication that this is a hybrid grape, making it unique among all other red hybrids I have tasted.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 29, 2013)

Good to hear, did you bump the tannin levels at all?


----------



## Fergy57 (Apr 4, 2013)

HJB said:


> Planted 20 vines in '09 and picked first grapes in '12. Although vineyard is in NC, elevation is 3500 feet with winter low temp often below 0. Spraying for black rot and downey mildew is a must. Required vigorous cluster pruning as well as removal of shoots throughout season to keep 60 bunches per vine, and still yielded 90 bottles wine. At bottling, wine was reminiscent of a Docetta, but after six months aging with french oak, wine has a marked resemblance to pinot noir. I detect absolutely no indication that this is a hybrid grape, making it unique among all other red hybrids I have tasted.



I've been interested in Corot Noir to blend with my Chambourcin, but the way you describe yours it sounds like it might be better as a varietal. Enjoy your reward! Cheers


----------

